# Buck goat eating chicken eggs???



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I have a 6 year old Nigerian dwarf buck who lives with our chickens. They are all his buddies. They ride around on him and sleep on him. Lately I've noticed that one of the hens will lay an egg under his hay feeder and he will immediately eat the egg..... all of it! Will this hurt him? He has been living with his "peeps" for almost 2 years now and seems fine. Any thoughts? 
Thank you!! 
Jackie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a good idea for him to eat eggs. ecoli, saminella(sp) ect can be picked up there.

Hopefully, he isn't eating their chicken feed either, that will make him very sick.

Even though, you have had good luck with him and the chickens. I wouldn't allow him in the chicken coop, if it were me and get him a goat buddy and put them in another area. JMO


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't think it will hurt him, many do use a egg blend for meat goats, however goats are not meat eaters and I personally would not feed eggs to my goats, lol but since its something he does on his own, maybe he knows better than me lol


Edit: I have to agree with pam..didnt eventhink about ecoli and such YUCK!...and the feed,, very unhealthy for him...He should have another goat as a buddy...


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Other members have mentioned that their goats sneak whole raw eggs, it must be something goats do. You do need to make sure he doesn't eat their feed, though, lay mash can make him very sick.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Does he have a good free choice mineral available? I believe egg shells have a good amount of mineral and things, maybe that is why he is eating them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My grandpa would crack a egg and feed to calf's with scours and he swore it would clear them up. As I am now older I have learned that back in the day things were not the right way lol but still growing up we would put a raw egg in all the calf's bottles and they never did have any I'll effect on them (and we never had scours lol) so I don't know if I would swear by a egg but I don't think it hurt either.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

If you are not seeing any ill effects from it, I wouldn't worry too much. I probably would not encourage it, either, though. 

I'm wondering if he should have a little goat friend since they are herd animals. 

Do you have the chicken feed in an area that he cannot get to? It could be a serious problem if he ate a bunch of chicken feed.

It's sweet that he likes your chickens. Our goats tolerate the chickens and cats, but not for long. They sometimes get a little head bump, which is goat language means, "Get out of my space. You have your own area in the barn to hang out in."


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

The chicken food is in the hen house where he can't get at it. He sure has tried though. LOL This is Sabastian relaxing with his flock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will say i have nothing to add. I do not do chickens at all so i have no idea, but I would do more research on the net because you have a lot of different answers here.

I will say that picture is adorable. He sure does love his chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/can-you-feed-eggs-goat-145623/


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Looks like I should separate him from his flock.  I think I'll build him a separate pen and put a 7 year old doe in with him. I have tried several times to breed her and she seems sterile so no harm done, right? I know Sabastian is fertile - he has bred other does just fine. She just never has taken....Tried 3 times so far.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is a cute pic of him with his chicks lol !!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cute My ober buckling gets all excited when the chickens are let out. It's kind of funny to watch. As far as him eating eggs, I'm wondering if it's something that he's lacking. Do you have a good loose mineral out for him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the Doe cannot get preggo and you don't mind by any chance she might get preggo, then, by all means, put them together.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think he is missing any minerals? ...he has a buck block, I top dress a small amount of grain daily with gladiator plus (yeast culture) and deer/elk loose minerals. Boulsed him with a copper pill in October along with salenium oraly. ?? If he is missing anything I would gladly give him what he needs, any suggestions? 
He is such a sweet loving boy! Even though he smells I still like to pet him and give him lovins!  I just make sure I have on overalls and gloves. LOL


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like he is getting all he needs, mineral wise..He may have just formed a habit and likes the taste?? seperating him would be be wise, with a buddy of course..Your Doe will be fine but know, he may pester her to the point of stressing her...so keep an eye on that. I wether buddy would be ideal...

Goat milk soap cuts that buck smell  I love all over my bucks too...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have nothing to add, except that picture with him and his chicks are PRICELESS!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh my!! That picture of him with all his little buddies is adorable. If you separate him from the chickens, he may go through some grief since goats are very loyal to those they love. Just keep that in mind so you can give him extra attention for awhile.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww poor guy  he loves his chickens.


----------

